# Alberta 3D shoots ?



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Sask shoots listed on www.saskarchery.com


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

I see some Alberta shoots listed at www.ataa-org.ca


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks gilttone .... 
There is a shoot 1st weekend of may at Tabor show up at 9 on sat outdoor shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

send me your email and I will send you a copy of the schedule that I have. May 4/5 in Taber is the 1st one


----------



## Fireman_86 (Oct 13, 2009)

DATES CLUB LOCATION EVENT NAME CONTACT INFO


May 4 Bighorn Bhtrs/Archers Bighorn Range 1st Range Shoot Alana (403-335-8257) [email protected]
www.bighornbowhuntersandarchers.com

June 8/9	Game Country Archers Range Evergreen Park Outdoor 3D Dale -- [email protected]
[email protected]
www.gamecountryarchers.ca

June 8/9	Woodland Archers Whitecourt Range	ABA SANCTIONED SHOOT	Tyler Maclean – 780-779-7597
[email protected] 

June 15/16	Bighorn Bhtrs/Archers To Be Announced	ABA SANCTIONED SHOOT	Alana (403-335-8257) [email protected]
www.bighornbowhuntersandarchers.com

June 22 Game Country Archers Range Evergreen Park Traditional Shoot	Dale -- [email protected]
[email protected]
www.gamecountryarchers.ca

June 22/23	Parkland Bowbenders Spruce Grove range	ABA SANCTIONED SHOOT Dale Farn (780-340-8023) [email protected]
Glenn Staines [[email protected]]

July 14 Game Country Archers Range Evergreen Park Team Fun Shoot	Dale -- [email protected]
[email protected]
www.gamecountryarchers.ca

July 14 Game Country Archers Range Evergreen Park 3D Team Shoot Dale -- [email protected]
[email protected]
www.gamecountryarchers.ca

Aug 3,4,5	Alberta Trad Bhtrs Assoc.	Red Feather Ridge Jamboree David Sherwin (780-539-3672)
Vermilion [email protected]
www.albertatraditionalbowhunters.com

Aug 10/11	Game Country Archers Range Evergreen Park 3D Hunter Shoot	Dale -- [email protected]
[email protected]
www.gamecountryarchers.ca
Aug 17 Bighorn Bhtrs/Archers Range to be announced	Bear Ham 3D Shoot	Alana (403-335-8257) [email protected]
www.bighornbowhuntersandarchers.com

From ABA website...www.bowhunters.ca
Terry


----------

